# How often do you groom your long coated GSD'S?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I was just wondering how often others groom their long coated shepherds!? I seem to give Nero atleast 10 minutes a day! And I still end up with his hairs all over the lounge carpets! He moults so much! I find myself putting the hoover around two times a day sometimes well especially if we are expecting visitors!! He is bad at the moment as he is shedding his winter fur! Nice tufts here and there! So do you groom everyday to keep on top of things like me?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I brush Stosh with a pin brush almost every day and run a comb through to get the little burrs and stickers out. He really doesn't shed that much- when I sweep the floor in the morning there might be a handful of fur but no more than that. He does go to the groomer every 3 mos or so for a good scrubbing and brushing.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought you "Stosh" Would be the first to reply to this thread!! Lol...


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I use the furminator and metal comb about twice a week on Sonar. He is blowing his winter coat right now making my life a living furball! Right now I am brushing him almost daily. :help:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hubby and I sit out on the porch nearly every evening. I keep a brush out there for Hondo. It's part of our evening ritual of wind down time. 

I suppose because we haven't been getting any rain, we have a major problem with burrs. So brushing Hondo's tail and butt puffs is really the only way to remove them.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> I use the furminator and metal comb about twice a week on Sonar. He is blowing his winter coat right now making my life a living furball! Right now I am brushing him almost daily. :help:


Things we have to do just to try and keep the house hair free Lol! I wouldn't change him for the world though! :wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hubby and I sit out on the porch nearly every evening. I keep a brush out there for Hondo. It's part of our evening ritual of wind down time.
> 
> I suppose because we haven't been getting any rain, we have a major problem with burrs. So brushing Hondo's tail and butt puffs is really the only way to remove them.


Butt puffs Lol!!! We call them his designer fur pants...


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

I brush Erin every night with the zoom groom. She loves it so much she actually falls asleep in the process! I also use the furminator several times a week with the rubber brush when she's blowing her coat. Living with shepherds you will always find hairs floating and tumbleweeds rolling around when you least expect it no matter how many times you vacuum and sweep. Maybe we should start a "chiengora club" heaven knows when can knit a two piece suit with the hair after just one brushing session!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Every weekend, typically Sunday for 1 to 2 hours 

Wife combs them, I cut their nails.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a Siberian and a medium/long coat Shepherd. I think I might send my under coat to this place and then I can knit a blanket out of it lol

Hair of the Dog ~ Designer yarn hand spun from your beloved pet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I call them his furry britches


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I actually enjoy grooming Nero I find it quite relaxing and he loves the attention too!


----------

